# Metal roof over vinyl faced fiberglass on furring - Problems?



## Michael Vandiver (Apr 15, 2019)

I am dealing with a roof that has some issues with rotten 2x4 furring strips. I can't figure out if they are that way because of a bad install or if it is a condensation problem related to the vinyl faced fiberglass installed under the metal. Its not common to see this type of roof system around here and would prefer to not have the same situation 15 years from now.



Won't let me post pictures tho, and they are definitely not more than the allowed size.


----------



## 19roofer (Apr 16, 2019)

Is the Insulation just laying on decking or is it open, vapor barrier? If the inslusation is sandwiched between decking and metal no airflow, ventilation . Like to See a pic


----------



## Michael Vandiver (Apr 15, 2019)

20190404_163556.jpg:
Upload of file failed. 

This is all I get


----------



## Michael Vandiver (Apr 15, 2019)

The install is a pole style roof system. 4 ft spaced trusses with 2x4s every 2ft, and no decking. The vinyl backed fiberglass blankets are in between the metal and the purling strips.


----------



## amandaachelpohl (May 6, 2019)

I'm curious to know what you find on this. We've used thermal spacers before in situations like this, which hold the metal up off the 2x4s and insulation a bit. I'd think for it to be condensation they'd have to be keeping it pretty cool inside.


----------

